# A dream fishing adventure.... FREE!!!



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been working in the trucking industry for 31 years now and have got to see the executives from the various companies I have worked for get to go on these awesome fishing trips provided by truck builders, well since I am now an executive I FINALLY get to make one of these trips myself!

Paccar Inc. ( http://www.paccar.com ), the maker of both Peterbilt and Kenworth trucks has extended an invitation for me to come to their private island/fishing lodge in Stuart Island, British Columbia!

They will fly me first class from Houston to Vancouver, BC and then from Vancouver they will have their float plane pick me up and fly to the lodge for three days of Salmon fishing.

I'm so giddy about the trip I'm about to pizz myself!

Here is a bit of info about the lodge...

Eagle Creek Lodge is situated on 105 acres on Stuart Island, British Columbia, 125 miles northwest of Vancouver. PACCAR started construction on the 7,200 square foot lodge in the spring of 1980 and the first year of operation was the summer of 1981. The lodge and its guests are well cared for by our full time managers/caretakers, Cathy and Rick Pearson.

The lodge is located in Big Bay on the south side of Stuart Island, British Columbia, Canada. Stuart Island is a 7 mile long and 3 mile wide island, Â½ mile north of Sonora Island, 22 miles northeast of Campbell River, or 125 miles northwest of Vancouver, at the entrance to Bute Inlet. Seaplane or boat accesses the lodge.

It is interesting to note that Big Bay was originally called Asman Bay and is still referenced on nautical maps as Asman Bay. Eagle Creek Lodge was originally located on 16Â½ acres. Acquisition of forest land in 1993 added 62 acres. Acquisitions in 2005 added 24 acres of adjacent waterfront property for a current total of 105 acres on approximately 2,100 feet of waterfront.
Lodge buildings include the main Eagle Creek Lodge, a Guide House with accommodations for up to 12 guides or staff, a second caretaker residence and several maintenance buildings. The main lodge is 7,200 square feet with four double guest rooms on the second landing and two single rooms on the main landing. The staff wing has a small suite for the managing couple and two single rooms for the summer lodge help.

Eagle Creek Lodge is completely self-sufficient system with its own electrical, water and other systems. Water is supplied from two sources. A 145â€™ deep well is the primary source of drinking water. A reservoir on Eagle Creek provides a backup water source to the well and is used for landscaping and firewater. Water treatment includes filtration, ultra violet treatment and a water softener.

Electrical power for the lodge is provided by four diesel fueled generators. The generators are installed in two separate generator buildings to minimize risk in case of a problem in one of the buildings. The second generator building was constructed in 2006. Power is distributed to the main lodge, and other buildings via underground feeders. A 100 amp shore connection was provided on the docks in 2004 for use by marine vessels. Generators include 1 x 25 KW, 1 x 33 KW, 1 x 40 KW and 1 x 68 KW generator that provide flexibility and backup to handle electrical loads during the operating and off seasons.

A fuel tank farm is located behind the generator shed and consists of two double walled tanks. The capacities are:
Â· 1 â€" 9000 liter gasoline tank which provides fuel primarily for fishing boats.
Â· 1 â€" 22,700 liter diesel tank for generator fuel.

Originally the telephone was a radio telephone system requiring a telephone operator. This had many disadvantages, including the fact everyone for miles could listen in on conversations if they wished to do so. In 1995 we converted to an analog cellular system off an antenna on Sonora Island, one mile south of Big Bay. This was upgraded to digital cellular service in 2008. The cellular phone system is operated by BC Telephone and is not compatible with most guest cell phones. In 2006 a satellite connection was installed which provides a data connection to the Internet.

The lodge has two boats. The _Asman__ Bay_ is the lodgeâ€™s 27 foot aluminum work and crew boat used to bring supplies from Campbell River. It was built in Vancouver in May 1989. It is powered by twin 250 HP Cummins diesel motors producing 310 HP on each engine with Bravo 2 Mercury out drives. 3,200 RPM gives the boat a speed of 25 knots. The lodge also has an 18â€™ Boston Whaler Outrage used for fishing and light duty transport requirements around Stuart Island and to Campbell River.

The main lodge has approximately 3,800 SF of dock to receive supplies, dock the lodge work boat and fishing boats and dock the float plane. The dock is equipped with a fueling system for boats, a firewater hose reel for fire protection and a fish shed with equipment to clean, package and freeze fish. This dock was replaced in 2008 with a new concrete dock.

Ecotourism is becoming very popular here. Tourists come from around the world to admire the pristine wilderness. Stuart Island has lots of deer, and the surrounding islands often give the guests the treat of watching black bears at waters edge also trying to catch a salmon. Bald Eagles are numerous and these majestic birds are easily viewed from the lodge deck or in the fishing areas. From late June until fall, Killer Whale pods are a fairly common sight. Dolphins frolic in the bay and around the island. Sea lions are also frequently visible on nearby Jimmy Judd Island.

Stuart Island has a large number of walking trails. Eagle Lake is located 1Â½ miles north of the lodge. Mount Muhle, the highest point on the island, is located Â¼ mile from the lodge at 1,100 feet high.

The area is noted for excellent salmon fishing. Each of the fishing boats accommodates an expert guide and two guests. All equipment and raingear is provided. Fishing is generally planned for 8:00 a.m. to noon and 2:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. 

Historically fishing was conducted in the rapids surrounding Stuart Island, mooching with live herring or trolling with cut-plug herring. In recent years, herring are no longer found in the rapids to lure the salmon, and as a result, fishing is now conducted using releasable electric down-riggers, anchovies, flashers and artificial lures.

Fish are not as plentiful as in past years. As of 1998 the Coho (Silver) salmon may not be retained and the Chinook (King) salmon are limited to two a day and four in possession. PACCAR participates in local salmon enhancement efforts and often has a number of fingerlings in a pond on the property.

Other available lodge activities include Bocce ball, 2 short golf holes and outdoor bonfires in the evening. Since weather can be changeable layered light wool or cotton clothing and a jacket or sweater is recommended. The average summer high temperature is 23.0 Celsius (76Âº F.) and the average summer low temperature is 12.3 Celsius (55Âº F.).

The lodge is accessible by boat or float plane. The flight time to the lodge from Campbell River, Vancouver Island, is 20-30 minutes. The flight time from Vancouver, B.C. is one hour. Guests must clear Canadian customs. A passport is required.


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow, trip of a lifetime!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Have you ever even caught a fish?

:brew:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont you have a phobia of airplanes?




Have fun. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats man, that is awesome. I'm pretty sure I would fit in a carry on! Just sayin.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm jealous. Good for you. Hope you have a great time and catch a ton of fish.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hope you find a pedicure lol.Way to go bud be safe.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome indeed! Send post pics!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Have you ever even caught a fish?
> 
> :brew:


 LOL.... You make me laugh Brad!



saltwatersensations said:


> Dont you have a phobia of airplanes?
> 
> Have fun. Sounds like a blast.


 Only when they are diving at my head! 



Ducatibilt said:


> Congrats man, that is awesome. I'm pretty sure I would fit in a carry on! Just sayin.


 There is a 20 pound limit on luggage for the Seaplane! You ain't gonna fit! :tongue: 
I'm sure some of the guys you work with have been there before.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you aint left yet? ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats man I have seen you do some great things for people on this board. It's about time you get to enjoy yourself!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great deal!!

Congrats!!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like a dream trip!! Lotsa pictures.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool. Had a few "sponsors" but never one quite like that.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

This sounds awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Sucks to have to ruff it, but I'd be willing to suffer for the chance to get at the fish.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well congratulations...that's going to be a fun trip.

Watch them 1099 you 

Serve you right LOL!

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bring me back some smoked salmon my good buddy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

A trip like that, you're gonna need to take a "posse" w/ ya...it's expected when your upper management...I'm volunteering! Congrats!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

outstanding.....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully you will take a lot of pictures of the fishing area and you prize catches. Those float planes can get you to fishing holes that rarely get fished so they are eager to bite!


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats. You've evidently earned it. Take a lot of pics to share.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Taking yer fish cleaning table with you?


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats on the trip....your going to have a blast.

I was fortunate enough to live in Campbell River for 13 years, and have fished Stuart Island a few times. I has really developed as a tourist destination, but with good reason. It's beautiful, and has some great fishing spots. It is not what I would consider a "remote" destination. BC is awesome and beautiful, but as the locals say, "BC means Bring Cash".

Enjoy.....


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Neat Trip! 

When I was about 12 to 16 our next door neighbor owned a trucking company AND a 72' offshore fishing boat. At least two trips a month taking out customers. That was back when you could write everything associated with the boat off 100%. For about 4 yrs. I got to be deckhand, beer boy, bait preparer, gaffer etc. And fish, if too many were seasick, hung over or sleeping. LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Now that sounds like a great trip! Congrats.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've worked for Paccar 31 years and didn't know they gave customers fishing trips.I have new respect for my company.I see no way that trip won't be steller experience.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Post pictures...just the fish! Sounds like a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> I've worked for Paccar 31 years and didn't know they gave customers fishing trips.I have new respect for my company.I see no way that trip won't be steller experience.


Yep! Like I said, for years I got to watch all the big shots go on these trips and I'm very excited to finally get to go myself. Yes, I could have paid for myself to go somewhere like this but going free is like winning something!

What is it you do for Paccar? This trip is actually being provided to us by Paccar Financial but it years past it was Paccar (truck builder) that had provided these trips to our company executives.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I work at the Denton Peterbilt plant as a Test Tech.We call ourselves "re-usable crash dummies".We take trucks fresh off the assembly line and test every part of it,checking the programming of the engine,transmission,ABS brakes,and cab electrical stuff.We use to drive the trucks down the highway about 15 miles,but now it's all dyno and test track.Up to maybe 10 years ago,we fixed anything and everything we found wrong,but the job has got much easier and we just call the people theat screwed up.The joke is,we do with a $5.00 mouse what it use to take $5,000.00 worth of tools to do.I'm retiring in 11 months.It's been one heck of a good run and the most fun job I can imagine other than being a Swedish bikini model oiler.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Lol, I am expecting 4 new Pete's, two of them arrived yesterday but one was the wrong color so I had to reject it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a color blind robot.Use to be said we had 5,000 colors to choose from.I don't see how they do as good as they do.If all 4 trucks could have gone done the assembly line back to back,it'd sure be easier to catch a color screw-up.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

All I can say is that the trip was as great as I anticipated! AWESOME!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A few more


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I took about 800 pictures but you get the idea


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That looks like an awesome trip.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

sounds like an awesome trip, have a great time.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a beautiful place. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

beautiful. congrats.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

I thought you were leaving the country?

Pods


----------

